# Inquisitor authority compared to space marines.



## Demon of Humanity (Aug 19, 2013)

In dawn of war the inquisitor stripped Gabriel Angelos and the blood ravens of his imperial guard support. Can an inquisitor do that even to space marines


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

An Inquisitor can declare an entire chapter of SMs to be heretics or traitors, so yeah, he could do something like that as easy as blinking.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, no one, not even the High Lords themselves are above the remit of the Inquisition. Though they will need a significant amount of support and/or influence to do anything extreme and actually succeed in doing so. Astartes are just as likely to ignore an Inquisitors request as they are to follow it however, depending on their relationship. 

Key example as ever being the Space Wolves, of what can happen if an Inquisitor attempts to exert his authority over the Astartes without fully comprehending the fallout of such actions. The Wolves utterly disregard the Inquisitor in charge of the cleanup and fallout of the First War for Armageddon, actually killing him in the end as well as several Grey Knights with him, including a Grand Master.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Astartes are just as likely to ignore an Inquisitors request as they are to follow it however, depending on their relationship.


I suppose it depends on the Chapter. The proud Chapters of the First Founding (and even the prestigious few of the Second Founding) would be quite willing to defy the Inquisition if they thought it was right to do so, or in their own self-defence. As would many other Chapters of subsequent Foundings. However, I wouldn't say that all Chapters or Space Marines are just as likely to ignore an Inquisitor's request as they are to follow it. They are all well aware of the power and necessity of the Inquisition. 



Angel of Blood said:


> Key example as ever being the Space Wolves, of what can happen if an Inquisitor attempts to exert his authority over the Astartes without fully comprehending the fallout of such actions. The Wolves utterly disregard the Inquisitor in charge of the cleanup and fallout of the First War for Armageddon, actually killing him in the end as well as several Grey Knights with him, including a Grand Master.


True. Though the problem with using the Space Wolves as a key example is that they're widely known as anti-authoritarian and even ignore the Codex (the corner stone of the philosophy and law of 99% of the Adeptus Astartes). Some Chapters would willingly defy the Inquisition, but I would wouldn't claim most would readily do so.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Perhaps should have been more clear in my wording, in that they are just as likely to follow an Inquisitor as they are to defy him, depending on the chapter in question.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Demon of Humanity said:


> Can an inquisitor do that even to space marines


The Inquisitor did nothing to the Space Marines. He, technically, has no Inquisitorial rights to do anything to a Space Marine neophyte. This bars any specific oath or fealty the marines may owe to a specific Inquisitor.

What the Inquisitor did was command the Imperial Guard to cease their support of the Space Marine contingent. THAT is well within an Inquisitor's power.


----------



## Demon of Humanity (Aug 19, 2013)

I see in one of the dawn of war games the big cluster fuck in which imperial guard, space marines and sister of battle fought each other The guard refused to follow the blood ravens orders to leave due to having orders from the IG top brass.

I guess if an inquisitor told the guard to leave they would. Where the hell was inquistion during this cluster fuck of a campaign


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Demon of Humanity said:


> The guard refused to follow the blood ravens orders to leave due to having orders from the IG top brass.


Generally that'd be correct. The Space Marines also have no rights to command the Guard. They're two separate entities.

This isn't to say that some Imperial Guard commanders wouldn't be intimidated or respect the majesty of the Adeptus Astartes to obey them, anyway. Some would.


----------



## Demon of Humanity (Aug 19, 2013)

hailene said:


> Generally that'd be correct. The Space Marines also have no rights to command the Guard. They're two separate entities.
> 
> This isn't to say that some Imperial Guard commanders wouldn't be intimidated or respect the majesty of the Adeptus Astartes to obey them, anyway. Some would.


Yeah most loyal guard would love to fight alongside them (cept the marines malevolent)but when inquisitor says nope the space marine ain't getting any support from you imperial guard have to obey since its unhealthy to disobey an inquisitor.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> True. Though the problem with using the Space Wolves as a key example is that they're widely known as anti-authoritarian and even ignore the Codex (the corner stone of the philosophy and law of 99% of the Adeptus Astartes). Some Chapters would willingly defy the Inquisition, but I would wouldn't claim most would readily do so.


I agree. The SWs are the exception rather than the rule. Their standing as a first founding chapter and proven willingness to go toe to toe with the so called forces of authority gives them a lot of leeway most others wouldn't ever get. Most other chapters would dance to any tune played by an Inquisitor. Some, like the Exorcists and Red Hunters, have very close ties to the Inquisition. 

Look what happens to chapters that piss off the Inquisition. We have two prime examples in the Relictors and Celestial Lions.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I agree. The SWs are the exception rather than the rule. Their standing as a first founding chapter and proven willingness to go toe to toe with the so called forces of authority gives them a lot of leeway most others wouldn't ever get. Most other chapters would dance to any tune played by an Inquisitor. Some, like the Exorcists and Red Hunters, have very close ties to the Inquisition.
> 
> Look what happens to chapters that piss off the Inquisition. We have two prime examples in the Relictors and Celestial Lions.


Just thinking more about this, but I think the only branches the wolves have a problem with are ordo mallius and heriticus, they do provide marines to the deathwatch so they could very well have less of a problem with them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Reaper45 said:


> Just thinking more about this, but I think the only branches the wolves have a problem with are ordo mallius and heriticus, they do provide marines to the deathwatch so they could very well have less of a problem with them.


An Inquisitor's remit does not solely lie within the his ordo specialism. Just look at Eisenhorn. He was Ordo Xenos, but spent centuries fighting heretics and demons. 

So if a Xenos Inquisitor sees something in the SWs he doesn't like, he's not really going to hold back just because they contribute to the DW.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> An Inquisitor's remit does not solely lie within the his ordo specialism. Just look at Eisenhorn. He was Ordo Xenos, but spent centuries fighting heretics and demons.
> 
> So if a Xenos Inquisitor sees something in the SWs he doesn't like, he's not really going to hold back just because they contribute to the DW.


Keep in mind that most inquisitors are pragmatic enough to realize that going against the wolves is a bad idea.

Even in the emperors gift most of the other inquisitors didn't agree with the head one.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

I thought they somewhere in fluff were advised to say please when it came to the Adeptus Mechanicus and Adeptus Asartes as both are rather prideful organizations. I would also poffer that advice about the Navigator Houses as great calamity could follow not being polite to them, I mean I rather not have a rather pissed off Navigator on my hands.

Of course the Inquisitors that does as they please along with commissars who are too strict dies very early according to Ciaphas Cain. I can't remember the exact line of quote, but comeon its Ciaphas Cain.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Reaper45 said:


> Keep in mind that most inquisitors are pragmatic enough to realize that going against the wolves is a bad idea.
> 
> Even in the emperors gift most of the other inquisitors didn't agree with the head one.


Didn't agree with him is one way of saying it. Forming a plot to kill him would be another!


----------



## Angel of Lies (Oct 10, 2011)

The relationship with any organization within the Imperium is very confusing. None of the Adeptus are very united. The most united one would be the Mechanicus or perhaps the Arbites. This also goes for the Inquisition who, in my opinion, is the most disorganized one.

So Astartes Chapters may have more moral high-ground to stand on by opposing a single (or group) of inquisitors and may not actually be classified as opposing the entire Holy Order.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The Celestial Lions went up against the Inquisitors before the war of Armageddon and did not get away with questioning the Imperial Inquisition. But they have all the hallmarks of being too stupid to live as they kept pressing the issue. If I recall correctly it was alluded that the High Lords of Terra even has a hand in their continuing demise (I'm phrasing it in this way as they are not quite dead yet), so yeah the Inquisition rules supreme, but knows to thread carefully in general around Space Marines.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Dark Angel's literally have killed off multiple Inquisitors and their ships as well as high ranked Guard officials just to keep their secrets.

Also here is another question who has higher authority Ordo Maleus Inquisitor or a ranked Grey Knight ?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The Grey Knights are subservient to the Inquisition more so than the other Chapters.

The Dark Angels only killed lone inquisitors without anyone watching. I doubt they'd want to do so out in the open.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The Grey Knights are subservient to the Inquisition more so than the other Chapters.
> 
> The Dark Angels only killed lone inquisitors without anyone watching. I doubt they'd want to do so out in the open.


Well it just feels like a Grey Knight Grand Master should and would out class and out smart any Maleus Inquisitor. I mean to be the best among the best definitely puts one in another league even compared to Inquisition. I can't even begin to imagine Draigo taking orders from a lowly human. 

Also you should read Trials of Azrael short story.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Stormxlr said:


> ll it just feels like a Grey Knight Grand Master should and would out class and out smart any Maleus Inquisitor


The Grey Knights are the muscle of the Inquisition while the Inquisitors serve as its brain--however misguided some of them may be some of the time.



Stormxlr said:


> I can't even begin to imagine Draigo taking orders from a lowly human.


Draigo wouldn't be taking orders from a mere human. He'd be, by sworn oath, obeying the direct commands of the Emperor Himself. Remember, the Inquisition serves as a conduit for Imperial authority.

Salute the uniform and not the man.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I think this whole issue depends on situation. I'm thinking of when a Astartes homeworld is under attack. The planetary defence force often are under astartes leadership and I don't think they would listen to a inqusitor to leave the planet. It may be down to individuals or regiments if they follow the inqusitor or refuse and stay to fight. I guess I think that it all comes down to which, inqusitor or astartes, the specific Guard army fears the most.


----------



## Demon of Humanity (Aug 19, 2013)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The Grey Knights are subservient to the Inquisition more so than the other Chapters.
> 
> The Dark Angels only killed lone inquisitors without anyone watching. I doubt they'd want to do so out in the open.


Indeed they are desperate to keep those secret my guess if there secrets got out it would mean excommunicate traitoris for them and which means the entire imperium of man would be on there ass. The blood ravens are similar to dark angels in this respect or were.

As for astartes authority in there worlds yah the PDF there especially in the planets in ultramar would tell the inquisition to fuck off.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah I have agreed for the most part about people's views on the development of the Inquisition. It seems definitely more complicated than it used to be. It seemed that pissing off the inquisition automatically made you extinct. But I think it has become more complicated than that, considering the Inquisition seems very fragmented and individuals of the Inquisition seem to hoard power over Adeptus Astartes and the Imperial Guard Regiments. 

I think it provides more depth because its an incentive for the Inquisition to not label potential allies as heretics and lose power to potential rivals.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Stormxlr said:


> Well it just feels like a Grey Knight Grand Master should and would out class and out smart any Maleus Inquisitor.


Being a Spacemarine/Grey Knight does not make you smarter than a human. If anything an Inquisitor would probably be smarter than the average SM simply because of how hard it is to become a member of the Inquisition and the fact that they do not have an eidetic memory.



Stormxlr said:


> Also you should read Trials of Azrael short story.


CZ Dunn no thanks.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Being a Spacemarine/Grey Knight does not make you smarter than a human. If anything an Inquisitor would probably be smarter than the average SM simply because of how hard it is to become a member of the Inquisition and the fact that they do not have an eidetic memory.
> 
> 
> 
> CZ Dunn no thanks.


If anything I would say being and becoming space marine Grand Master / Chapter Master is much harder than becoming a lord inquisitor. While an inquisitor of similar age to an average space marine would probably be smarter then one. There is a huge gap between your rank and file and leaders of humanities best and only. With space marines enhanced everything they are literally human v 3.0

Also never said the book was good, just gives interesting perspective on how DA do things.


----------

